# When a Piston from a train EXPLODES and lands on a HOUSE! ~PICS~



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*When a Piston from a train EXPLODES and lands on a HOUSE! ~PICS~ *

(www.fordmotorforum.com) 
1. Hole in Roof 2. Damage to ceiling and object found in wall 3. Object in front lawn


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

how did the cylinder end up there too ????????? crazy.


----------

